
GitX: Git GUI for OS X - tortilla
http://gitx.frim.nl/
======
defunkt
GitX is just awesome, and getting better every day. You can currently stage
and commit changes using the app, among other things (check out the
'committing' and 'advanced' screencasts on <http://gitx.frim.nl/seeit.html>).

Best of all: it's open source and makes great use of HTML & JavaScript. Even
if you don't know ObjC, you can contribute.

------
mark_h
See also GitNub: <http://github.com/Caged/gitnub/wikis>

------
markbao
I'd like to see Versions <http://www.versionsapp.com/> for Git.

~~~
Emore
I'd like to see Cornerstone <http://www.zennaware.com/> for Git. :)

~~~
tdavis
Dammit, now I do too! I almost want to buy that app and I don't even use
Subversion...

------
ohhmaagawd
I am trying out Git for a new project and I think we are going to end up going
back to SVN.

Problems:

There is no support user based auth, so you have to set up SSH keys. Pain for
our non-techies in the group. You should be able to add users and get access
via user/pw/repo url.

Bigger problem is the lack of Windows support. We have 2 people (the non-
techies) on Windows and expecting them to learn the command line stuff isn't
realistic.

~~~
gecko
If I could, I'd like to suggest using Mercurial instead. It is vastly better
supported on Windows, has a simpler workflow, and allows HTTP-based
authentication--no SSH keys required. Plus, if you really need git-like
flexibility--rebasing and whatnot--it's there in the form of Mercurial patch
queues.

------
tjweir
<http://gitabulous.com/> is supposed to be nice and sexy.

I've asked to be reminded but I've heard nothing so far.

~~~
paltman
there was a lack of interest in this and the open source gitx proved to be
hard to compete against.

------
epall
I love GitX. While I'm developing I leave it up alongside Eclipse, and I
actually like having a separate interface to my source control outside the
IDE.

------
jimm
Does it have problems with large repositories? It seemed to hang, and when I
tried restarting it it just crashed.

------
SapphireSun
Is there a nice looking git client for windows?

~~~
ohhmaagawd
nope. they are working on cheetah (like tortoise for SVN), but best I can tell
it hasn't gone anywhere:

<http://repo.or.cz/w/git-cheetah.git/>

------
qqq
What do you need a GUI for?

~~~
tptacek
I think that about Subversion, which is really just a versioned filesystem;
the git command line is pretty complicated though.

~~~
lehmannro
I don't know if the _versioned filesystem_ metaphor fits Subversion that well
-- clients do not store history after all. It is usually what Git evangelists
praise about their software; you can use Git as a simple versioned file system
if you wish (git add/commit/log and you're all set).

~~~
tptacek
Subversion is literally a filesystem; that is all it is. Most of Subversion's
problems come from the fact that the metaphor doesn't fit the task very well.

The fact that Git clients store full histories is one of the things that makes
it _less_ like a filesystem; it is, instead, a system for managing overlapping
patch streams.

Check out the core svn C APIs (nb: our product is built on them); it's
basically an open/close/read/write/readdir system with one additional
"history" option (which history snapshots an _entire filesystem_ , not just
individual files (like CVS) or patches (like git).

